# Slide 140 7.0 (2013) oder Stage 7.0 (2012)



## pk1971 (2. September 2012)

Hallo, ich möchte mir ein neues Bike zulegen.
Ich fahre 80% Wald und Gelände und 20% Straße. Nur Hobby mäßig - keine Wettkämpfe.
Nun bin ich am überlegen ob ich mir das Stage 7 zu 1699 Euro noch kaufe oder mir das Slide 140 Modell 2013 vorbestelle.
Was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen??
Das Stage ist leichter und hat ja gute Komponenten verbaut.
Das Slide hat mehr Federweg und den besseren Rahmen. Oder?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Radonchris (2. September 2012)

Bin mit meinem Stage 7.0 sehr zufrieden. Sehr hochwertig. Und lässt sich traumhaft auf nahezu allen Untergründen bewegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (2. September 2012)

Manchmal ist weniger mehr, also beim Federweg.
Wenn du keine Trails fährst und das recht viel sollte das Stage locker ausreichen.
Wie du erkannt hast ist es deutlich leichter.
Das der andere Rahmen hochwertiger ist ist blödsinn.
Der ist halt stabiler ;-)


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (2. September 2012)

Warum sollte er mit dem Stage keine Trails fahren können?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (2. September 2012)

Keiner sagt das es nicht geht, wenn er aber hauptsächlich Trails fährt dann würde ich doch zu mehr Federweg greifen.
Ich sag halt nicht pauschal das jeder viel Federweg braucht.


----------



## pk1971 (2. September 2012)

Trails will ich nicht bzw. wenig fahren


----------



## Radonchris (2. September 2012)

Dann hast du deine frage ja gerade selbst beantwortet. Wenig Gewicht, Top Komponenten zum guten Preis, und zu deinem gewünschten Einsatzbereich... Da bist du mit dem Stage mehr als bestens bedient .... Wie gesagt. Ich habe es auf Herz und Nieren getestet. Fahrwerk und Bremsen sind der Knaller und die Sitzposition trotz tourentauglichkeit noch sehr sportlich angenehm....


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (3. September 2012)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Keiner sagt das es nicht geht, wenn er aber hauptsächlich Trails fährt dann würde ich doch zu mehr Federweg greifen.
> Ich sag halt nicht pauschal das jeder viel Federweg braucht.



Doch sagt einer, heißt glaube Pizzaplanet 

Zitat: Wenn du *keine* Trails fährst und das recht viel sollte das Stage locker ausreichen.

Komischer Satz, vllt. hast du dich einfach vertippt.

Zum Stage:

Ich habe das Bike auch und hatte noch die Bremsen und Laufräder gewechselt, weil ich nicht so zufrieden war. Ansonsten ein Top Bike. Die Geo passt für lange Touren, ist aber noch sportlich genug um auch ein paar Trails zu fahren. Der Hinterbau ist angenehm ruhig und wippt nur sehr wenig bis gar nicht mit. Ich würde es immer wieder kaufen.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (3. September 2012)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Doch sagt einer, heißt glaube Pizzaplanet
> 
> Zitat: Wenn du *keine* Trails fährst und das recht viel sollte das Stage locker ausreichen.



Das ist zwar jetzt Korinthenkackerei, aber du verstehst den Satz glaub ned so richtig. Der Satz sagt nämlich nicht aus, dass man mit dem Stage keine Trails fahren kann, sondern lediglich, dass man, wenn man keine Trails fährt, mit dem Stage locker bedient ist. Siehe jeder Container ist ein Behälter, aber nicht jeder Behälter ein Container. 




Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Komischer Satz, vllt. hast du dich einfach vertippt.



Da wiederum kann ich dir nicht wirklich widersprechen


----------



## pk1971 (3. September 2012)

und was sagt ihr zum Slide 125 2013 bzw. Slide 7.0 ( Spezifikationen sind ja jetzt raus)

Slide 125:

Die Marathonwaffe 2013. Der Transalp-Schreck.
Das Slide 125 8.0 ist der absolute Preishammer. 
Wer bietet mehr für 1999,- Euro? 
FOX 32 FLOAT 26 CTD Federgabel und FOX Float CTD Dämpfer. Dabei steht CTD für die neue super einfach einzustellenden FOX 2013 Generation. Eine Rändelschraube bietet 3 Fahrwerkssetups: C=Climb=Berg, T=Trail=Ebene, D=Descend=Bergab. Kein 100 Seiten Bordbuch mehr lesen!
SRAM XO Ausstatttung: Kurbel, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Trigger, 1070 Kette. Formula RX NEW Scheibenbremse und der Weltklasse Laufradsatz DT Swiss X1600 SPLINE, Syntace 149 Vorbau, 2014 Vector Lenker, Nobby Nic, FSA Steuersatz No.10

Slide 7:
Das Slide 7.0 2013 kostet 1599,- und bietet den phantastischen 2012er Rahmen in Alu Raw mit slide-blauem
Hinterbau, X12 Steck-Achse, Rock Shox Revelation 2013 Federgabel und der SRAM X9 Ausstattung, Avid Elixier 3 Bremsen, Mavic Crossride, Hans Dampf und dem neuen FOX CTD Dämpfer. CTD steht für Climb/Trail/Descend also Bergauf/Ebene/Bergab und hat diese drei einfach an einer Rändelschraube einzustellenden Setups. Das Gewicht wird bei ca, 12,8 Kg liegen. Liefertermin Ende September/Anfang Oktober


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (3. September 2012)

Also als Marathonwaffe würde ich die Bikes nicht bezeichnen. Rein von der Geo sind die wie es im Namen steht für AM gebaut. Das Stage respektive Slide 125 sind mehr an Tour/AM als am Marathon. Da du geschrieben hast, dass du weniger auf Trails unterwegs bist, sondern mehr Waldwege (zumindest lese ich das so raus) würde ich dir zum Skeen raten. Das ist dann wirklich ein Marathonfully.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pk1971 (4. September 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich große Unterschiede vom Stage zum Slide 125 er Rahmen.
Ich weiß nicht ob ich noch auf das Slide 125 warten soll oder das Stage 7.0 zu 1699 kaufen soll.
Sind Dämpfer und Gabel von 2013 er besser? Der Text vom CTD läßt dies jedenfalls vermuten. 

##FOX 32 FLOAT 26 CTD Federgabel und FOX Float CTD Dämpfer. Dabei steht CTD für die neue super einfach einzustellenden FOX 2013 Generation. Eine Rändelschraube bietet 3 Fahrwerkssetups: C=Climb=Berg, T=Trail=Ebene, D=Descend=Bergab.##


----------



## [email protected] (10. September 2012)

pk1971 schrieb:


> ##FOX 32 FLOAT 26 CTD Federgabel und FOX Float CTD Dämpfer. Dabei steht CTD für die neue super einfach einzustellenden FOX 2013 Generation. Eine Rändelschraube bietet 3 Fahrwerkssetups: C=Climb=Berg, T=Trail=Ebene, D=Descend=Bergab.##



Hmm, ich kenne jetzt die neuen CTD nicht, aber früher könnte man dazu gesagt haben: Dämpfer offen, Plattform, Dämpfer gesperrt. Marketing?


----------



## tillibebek (10. September 2012)

Ich habe mir vor 4 Wochen dasStage 7 geholt.

120/125 mm Federweg reicht locker für Trails.

Das Fahrrad macht einfach nur Spass.


----------



## teradsi (11. September 2012)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Doch sagt einer, heißt glaube Pizzaplanet
> 
> Zitat: Wenn du *keine* Trails fährst und das recht viel sollte das Stage locker ausreichen.
> 
> ...



Darf ich fragen, welche Laufräder und Bremsen Du jetzt verbaut hast?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. September 2012)

Hi pk1971, 

ein Schnäppchen könntest Du u.U. noch im Radon Center Bonn schlagen: http://www.bike-discount.de/pdf/einzelstuecke_2012.pdf Die letzten Einzelstücke warten auf einen neuen Besitzer!


----------



## pk1971 (11. September 2012)

Hi Radon-Bikes, und das Slide 7.0?
Sind da die Unterschiede groß? 

Wann sind die neuen Bikes auf der Webseite zu sehen?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tillibebek (11. September 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi pk1971,
> 
> die Unterschiede zwischen dem Rahmen des Stage und Slide 125 sind äußerst gering, weshalb wir dir hier raten würden, das Stage zum Schnäppchenpreis in den Warenkorb zu legen



gibts doch gar nicht mehr...!


----------



## friesenspiess (13. September 2012)

Stimmt nicht, im Bonner Laden gibt's noch Stage!


----------



## Andre_9052 (21. Mai 2013)

Ich fahre selber ein 7.0 und bin sehr zufrieden man kann damit sehr viel machen trail tour rampen abfahrten usw das einzigste was nicht sonschön is sind die bremsen das sie nach 170 km immer noch am quitschen sind daher hole ich mir noch neue


----------

